# masonic ring question



## bchandlerfinch (Feb 10, 2009)

I am currently an EA.   I am putting aside the money for my ring once I become a MM.   I have a queston about the rings though.   I am considering buying a signet ring.   I have found a company that creates wax seal signet rings

Dexter rings: http://www.familysealrings.com/index.html 

I have always loved signet rings.  I also plan to use the signet ring from time to time with some of the documents I seal  for personal usage especially in the SCA.  

My question is this.    If I purchase a correct signet ring, the G would have to be backwards in order to read correct in a wax seal impression.   Are there any issues with this.


----------



## LRG (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the G,square and compasses can face you to remind you of your work and dedication to the craft.


----------



## RJS (Feb 10, 2009)

The S&C are not trademarked and I don't know that GL has a requirement on how they should be worn.  I think it would be more of a personal preference and a great conversation starter.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 10, 2009)

I personally wear my ring so that someone looking at can see the SC & G.  I don't think it really matters which way you wear it.  But i know what you are sayinga bout the G being "reversed" so it leaves the impression when used.  I think if anyone said anything about it all you would have to do is explain why... and if it doesn't bother you that is reversed then who cares...


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 10, 2009)

An interesting read concerning the trademark of the S&C...

http://www.freemasonry.bcy.ca/grandlodge/trademark.html


----------



## Tomoso (Feb 10, 2009)

I had asked that question many years ago, and it was suggested that you wear the square as you see it.  That is, if you are or have been WM, wear it with the compass pointing away, but if not, have the compass point towards you.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 10, 2009)

This had sparked a memory of an extremely nice ring that I had run across one time...I found it again:

http://www.engravingarts.net/jewelry_making.html


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the original thread meant that on a Signet ring for a seal to come out properly, the G in the square and compass would have to be molded in the ring reversed, or mirror image, so the seal would be recognized in the seal correctly.  Otherwise the G would be mirrored in the seal.  

I think that if you plan to use the ring as a Signet Seal ring, and you can get someone to customize the ring with the reverse G image, it would be unique.  You can also have it made without the G altogether.

As for wearing it, as Master I gave the discussion on the same subject.  I wear my ring differently for the occassion.  Day to day, I wear the ring with the compass points toward me as a reminder, but at events or public settings, I point them out as pride of being a Mason.


----------



## bchandlerfinch (Feb 12, 2009)

here is a picture of the ring I am thinking of purchasing.   Again,  this will be a while as the ring will be around $600   http://www.familysealrings.com/popups/engraving/Masonic_tradseal.jpg


----------



## jwardl (Feb 12, 2009)

Would be costly -- but how about a signet ring that swivels to a reverse image?


----------



## RJS (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a cool idea too.


----------



## bchandlerfinch (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought about that, but the ring could not be used as a seal.


----------



## js4253 (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out this site.  The price seems right.

http://www.stainlessringcrafters.com/rings/mason.htm


----------



## RJS (Feb 12, 2009)

js4253 said:


> Check out this site.  The price seems right.
> 
> http://www.stainlessringcrafters.com/rings/mason.htm



I have that exact ring.


----------



## bchandlerfinch (Feb 13, 2009)

another ring I am getting is a ring for my daughter when she turns 13 or 14
http://store.jemsbyjem.com/laofmagobamm.html

I am thinking to have this ring made with a diamond embedded in the face perhaps near the pivot joint of the compasses.    I am going to wait until then so that her hands reach full size before I buy her the ring.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 14, 2009)

RJS said:


> I have that exact ring.



are you happy with it?  i am wanting something new but dont want to spend alot of money since I want to get a really nice PM ring in 3 yrs.


----------



## RJS (Feb 15, 2009)

nick1368 said:


> are you happy with it?  i am wanting something new but dont want to spend alot of money since I want to get a really nice PM ring in 3 yrs.



It's alright but for me that S&Cs don't stick out enough.  To me they seem to get lost in the shine.  I think people that glance at it just think it is a regular band because I never get any questions about it or asked to take a closer look.  It won't cause "Stank Eyes" that's for sure.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 15, 2009)

bchandlerfinch said:


> another ring I am getting is a ring for my daughter when she turns 13 or 14
> http://store.jemsbyjem.com/laofmagobamm.html
> 
> I am thinking to have this ring made with a diamond embedded in the face perhaps near the pivot joint of the compasses.    I am going to wait until then so that her hands reach full size before I buy her the ring.



That's pretty cool!


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats really cool Brother!


----------



## bchandlerfinch (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought a silver Mason ring on Ebay for $24  last week.  I am still getting the other ring, but it will be a while off. It showed up today.   I have a question.   I turn in my Fellowcraft memory work on Monday and plan on being raised on Thursday.   When can I start wearing it.   Can I wear it once I am raised to MM, or do I have to wait until I turn in my final memory work for MM before I can wear it?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-925-Silver-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Mar 4, 2009)

Once you are raised, you can wear it. 
Great price on that ring, and it looks great too!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice ring for a great price....congrats on being raised as well


----------



## WellArmedTiler (Mar 5, 2009)

I personally wanted something that looked a little older and different from some of the more common rings.  I also avoided anything flashy because I wanted it to be something that if someone looked at it, they'd either dismiss it or flash a look of recognition.







For $50 in silver, I thought it was a good deal.

It has the S&C (no G) in the center, and on the sides, the Square with either the trowel or plumb (depending on the side).


----------



## RJS (Mar 5, 2009)

That is a nice looking ring.


----------

